# Ryan's ADA 10g (minibow shrimp tank pics)



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

Your 20 high was exquisite!

I have a feeling this one could be just as great... or BETTER!


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

seds said:


> Your 20 high was exquisite!
> 
> I have a feeling this one could be just as great... or BETTER!


Thank you Seds. Well see how this one will go, it will be a bit harder because everything will be smaller now, but i want the tank to look bigger by having smaller plants and smaller pets. I got hemianthus callitrichoides ready, the HM and some rotala from my other tank. I am planning adding shrimps, school of cardinals and probably some CPD's or boraras brigattae in this tank.


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

Hmm deciding on how to deal with HC. It was submerged when i got it from LFS, should i do it emersed or submerged... decision decision.


----------



## sliver (Dec 31, 2009)

hi there. your 20g tank is an inspiration to me. -I got the same tank size and first time in a planted tank- (I forgot to post on that thread, so jealous), I can't wait to see this upcoming project of yours.

subscribed. no doubt.


----------



## chaosmaximus (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice tank. 

Good luck. 

Chaos


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

sliver said:


> hi there. your 20g tank is an inspiration to me. -I got the same tank size and first time in a planted tank- (I forgot to post on that thread, so jealous), I can't wait to see this upcoming project of yours.
> 
> subscribed. no doubt.


Hi there sliver, i am so glad someone is inspired by my very first planted tank :icon_smil. The tank really went through so many changes and i learn so much from it and i hope this new one will be good if not better than the first one. So your from the Philippines eh, do you speak tagalog?

OTOH, here's the HC, its been in my old tank for about 5 days now and already growing in the pot. 









And here it is today (just planted)


















Thank you Chaosmaximus for your help and advice. Ill keep it moist and humid until it is ready. I will post sketch of my plans for this tank later.


----------



## sliver (Dec 31, 2009)

@ ryan_p: yes I do speak tagalog, though my native tongue is cebuano. and about the HC pic, I'm so jealous -again-. HC is so uncommon, if not rare in our place.

can't wait for this project really.


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

sliver said:


> @ ryan_p: yes I do speak tagalog, though my native tongue is cebuano. and about the HC pic, I'm so jealous -again-. HC is so uncommon, if not rare in our place.
> 
> can't wait for this project really.


Cool we speak the same language, although i dont know much about cebuano language meron akong friend who thought me some words. Kumusta man ka? 

I am excited for this project too but i gotta be patient for about 4-5 weeks till its ready. For now ill look around for aquascaping ideas.


----------



## sliver (Dec 31, 2009)

ryan_p said:


> Cool we speak the same language, although i dont know much about cebuano language meron akong friend who thought me some words. Kumusta man ka?
> 
> I am excited for this project too but i gotta be patient for about 4-5 weeks till its ready. For now ill look around for aquascaping ideas.


So you're a filipino too? as of your question, Ok lang po ako! roud: 

As I was looking at your tank pic, it's obviously not available in the Philippines, how much more in our place? :-( I really love the tank.

p.s. cebuano is a local dialect in Cebu. Bisaya in some part of the country.


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

sliver said:


> So you're a filipino too? as of your question, Ok lang po ako! roud:
> 
> As I was looking at your tank pic, it's obviously not available in the Philippines, how much more in our place? :-( I really love the tank.
> 
> p.s. cebuano is a local dialect in Cebu. Bisaya in some part of the country.


Yes I am . thanks for clearing it up for me. sorry about mixing cebuano and bisaya, i always thought is the same because cebu is in visayan region and bisaya is common dialect around visayan region. I really don't know much regarding other filipino dialects. I just know tagalog coz that is what my parents thought me and none of them know any other dialects. As of the plant, HC isnt available there? talaga? The plant should do well in there coz of the humid climate. I guess its very difficult to ship there in Asia because this plant is originated here in the other side of the world (Cuba to be specific from what i read somewhere).


----------



## sliver (Dec 31, 2009)

you're correct, bisaya and cebuano are the same. but cebuano is for cebu, and bisaya are for those other cebuano speaking cities like ours - davao.

back on topic, aquatic plants are uncommon in our place. well, not in the capital of manila, but ordering is a pain. freight charges are expensive than the plant itselves! :-(

there's an aquatic plant farm in the capital, selling almost any existent aquatic plants, but as I mentioned above, the freight makes me just stare on those pictures at this site: http://www.mypalhs.com/forums//showthread.php?t=81956


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

your complaining bout price??? how the amount of leaves you get on anubias is amazing for what we get over here! be lucky and just order! lol


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow those plants looks really nice, the anubias looks really healthy and green and nice selection too. Yea lots of stuff should be available at the capital especially in Manila, you just have to look harder at your place. I agree with problemman the stuff we got here is nothing compare to those in pics, and cost around $4 and up at LFS depending on demand and rarity of the plant. If you really like the plant, and if you can just save cash and get some, growing it shouldnt be that hard humid climate and sunlight should grow those plants easily. And once you grow lots of these plants start putting some on your tank and sell the rest at your area , it should be a good business for you, especially in your area where these plants cant be found :biggrin:.


----------



## sliver (Dec 31, 2009)

well, my wife do the budgeting..so I'll consult her about ordering plants. (lots of stuff going on financially, life's hard here hehehe!)

and yes, those anubias are very healthy looking. I'm drooling myself staring at those pics...


----------



## atwater (Jan 4, 2010)

Looking good. I can't wait to start my planted tank up too. I will keep an eye out for your thread for some insperation!


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

atwater said:


> Looking good. I can't wait to start my planted tank up too. I will keep an eye out for your thread for some insperation!


Thanks atwater . I will keep posting updates as soon as they are ready. I see you live somewhere in LA too, and your sn is atwater just like atwater village where I live .

Update: HC still growing and doing very well. I am so glad I chose the right method (again thx chaos if your reading this). OTOH this is my plan for this tank


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice plan for the plants. Are you worried about the HC being taken over by the HM? I always thought these two plants would look good together. Have you looked into ludwigia arcuata or brevipes for the stem? These are two of my favorites, that's why I suggest them, lol.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Astig!


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Nice plan for the plants. Are you worried about the HC being taken over by the HM? I always thought these two plants would look good together. Have you looked into ludwigia arcuata or brevipes for the stem? These are two of my favorites, that's why I suggest them, lol.


Thanks Sara, yea ive been looking and reading about other plants that i can add, I also like the bold red ludwigia arcuata that you've mention and might find a spot for that plant. Ive been looking at other types of mosses that i can use to fit on the rocks and I really like weeping and flame moss. HM wont be able to take over HC, since i will plant HM a bit higher and away from HC (though i have to trim HM more often so it wont take over the whole tank); and the rocks will be a boundary between the two. 

@FDNY911 astig ba tol? wala pang laman, siguro pag may tubig na magiging astig talaga lol.


----------



## atwater (Jan 4, 2010)

Small world. I grew up in ATWroud:. Currently live N. Hollywood. My moms still lives on Revere Ave near Costco though. Maybe we can meet up some time so you can help me out with my tank when I get started? ALso I would like to see your tank in person one of these days. 



ryan_p said:


> Thanks atwater . I will keep posting updates as soon as they are ready. I see you live somewhere in LA too, and your sn is atwater just like atwater village where I live .


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

Cool what is up neighbor. Sorry haven't been going in TPT, been busy. Ive been here at atwater for more than a decade and i really love this place. Im at Glenmanor Pl near that new Starbucks at Glendale Blvd. Sure, ill be happy to see what will you be doing with your tank, and ill be happy to share my tank with you if you want to see it. You can also grab some free plant cuttings once it become jungle again.

Update: Not much, HC been doing well since i planted it. I already found rocks for hardscape (soaked in h2o and being sanitized for now) and might be ordering the other plants soon. I will post pics sometime this week, a big exam is coming soon been very busy reviewing. 



atwater said:


> Small world. I grew up in ATWroud:. Currently live N. Hollywood. My moms still lives on Revere Ave near Costco though. Maybe we can meet up some time so you can help me out with my tank when I get started? ALso I would like to see your tank in person one of these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

HC doing very well it still need a few more weeks to fill in. Rocks were added just to keep the HC from moving at the upperleft area.
from last update:








today's update:









frontal view of the tank. kinda blurry with all the moist and trapped humid air inside the tank









updates later


----------



## sliver (Dec 31, 2009)

FDNY911 said:


> Astig!


Talaga!


----------



## BMueller777 (Feb 5, 2008)

nice start man!


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

HC look great! It will look really nice when it fills in. Nice plan too.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd go ahead and fill it soon. The big benefit to growing HC emmersed is that it lets it root without being disturbed and uprooted. After about three weeks or so it's in there strong enough, and once you add water it will, in my experience, explode in growth. I've successfully set up 3 tanks with HC that way and think its the best way to go about establishing a carpet of the stuff. 
I like the proposed layout for the tank, are you planning on having the moss tied to the rocks or jammed in between?


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

rrrrramos said:


> I'd go ahead and fill it soon. The big benefit to growing HC emmersed is that it lets it root without being disturbed and uprooted. After about three weeks or so it's in there strong enough, and once you add water it will, in my experience, explode in growth. I've successfully set up 3 tanks with HC that way and think its the best way to go about establishing a carpet of the stuff.
> I like the proposed layout for the tank, are you planning on having the moss tied to the rocks or jammed in between?


Hey thanks for the tip rrrrramos, i checked out at your mini tanks and they look great. The HC is ready and will be filling the tank tomorrow. Im really not sure if im going to tie it to the rocks, but i want it to hold on to rocks on its own, maybe ill stick it between rocks or tie it on a small stick and remove it later once the moss hold itself to the rocks. What is your proposed layout I like to know


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

I just filled it yesterday. I added some stems in the back, still need to add the other plants later.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

looking good ryan


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Great start! Do you know exactly which plants you're going to put in the background?


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

problemman said:


> looking good ryan


Thank you. I hope it will look good as it progress. So far no algae present I am so happy . 

@ZooTycoonMaster I will be using some of my existing stem plants from my old tank, and still looking for the other plants later if i will do rescape later on. So far, the plants are growing pretty good (will post pic soon), the rotala is turning pink to red already and the HC starting to spread horizontally at a fast rate. 

I just added the cardinal tetras earlier this week and will be getting more soon, a want a big school of em for this tank. I also added few shrimps from my old tank. 

Updates coming soon.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

What are you using for lighting on this? I'm looking for something for my Mini-L I've got on the way, but every 20" fixture is sold out or discontinued!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

rrrrramos said:


> What are you using for lighting on this? I'm looking for something for my Mini-L I've got on the way, but every 20" fixture is sold out or discontinued!


unfortunately you're in luck cause i'm been doing a crap load of searching.you can thank me later . psst psst (36 watts should be enough for the hc)

http://shop.aquatouch.com/product_p/aic-0081.htm


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

!shadow! said:


> unfortunately you're in luck cause i'm been doing a crap load of searching.you can thank me later . psst psst (36 watts should be enough for the hc)
> 
> http://shop.aquatouch.com/product_p/aic-0081.htm



Wow sweet I didn't even know that existed! If it comes with the 8000K bulb I'd be all set! Thanks man!


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

Jan 2010







​ 
Feb 2010









March 2010


















New Updates: 
Cleaned and Trimmed plants last Sat
Added young Galaxy rasboras
Moved amano shrimps from old tank
Tear down my old 20g tank
Created a tiny shrimp breeder tank
Updates and tank specs later

Looking forward on a more bushy growth later on, so far water quality is pretty good and no major algae problems. More pics and updates later on.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

looks good, l like the placement of the moss in between the rocks. planning on adding any new flora to the tank?


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

yea im planning of adding new plants any suggestions that may work on small setup like this?


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l think some pieces of drifwood would of worked really nice in the back then attach some sort of moss to it. Now if you don't want to put dw in the scape, just let it grow out for a bit and maybe you'll like the background plants filling in more since you just recently set this up.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Looks good!! lovely carpet. What about sloping the substrate more and adding some dwarf hairgrass in the spaces between the rocks.


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow that looks great! I cant wait until I have enough plants to do a real scape like this


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you guys 

@!shadow!: You were right. I should try to let it grow first and see what happens next, i really want to see a bushy look first before making changes. 

@Fat Guy: Thanks for suggestion. Adding dwarf hairgrass is a nice touch, especially around the rocks , but I am worried that the stem may only block it from light and wont work that well, unless i did an iwagumi style like others. I should try this on my next rescape for simple set up hehe.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

no iwagumi!!!! god do i hate those setups!!! so sterile


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

problemman said:


> no iwagumi!!!! god do i hate those setups!!! so sterile


Sterile? You should see dr.tran's "Mr. Clean" tank :hihi:

I say do what you want. :thumbsup: I've always wanted to do an actual iwagumi scape. It looks like you aren't struggling with growing plants


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

yea i've always want to try iwagumi too (i like the simplicity look of it), but as of now i want to try something else, maybe on my next tank or rescape, ill probably give it a try :icon_smil.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

What substrate are you using? Ecocomplete?


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

Couesfanatic said:


> What substrate are you using? Ecocomplete?


Im using caribsea tahitian moon sand and pure laterite for my substrate. I used eco-complete from my old tank.


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

Some pics before i did the trimmings (sry getting late with the updates..) and adding new fish. I will post more updated pics later.


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks pretty epic, like it's coming out right at you, fill it up all the way (or at least almost all the way)!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Any pics after the trim?


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l knew those plants would fill in it's just a matter of patience  ls that hm by the way? cause if it is, it's looking good. l can tell it's going to look great once it spreads


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

What ferts are using? Injecting Co2?


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

Yea i have diy co2 and excel occasionally. Im using those seachem stuff, a bit pricey but they work wonders and will last for a couple of months a bottle for this small tank.

Sorry i havent been updating, I just got into a bad car accident last week :icon_frow, and not feeling well. Update will come as soon as i get some of this claiming stuff get fixed (such a hassle).


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

My minibow2.5 shrimp tank next to my 10g.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I think you might want to move that rasbora to the other tank- if those shrimp start to breed he's got an endless buffett!


----------

